# Has something like this ever happened to you?



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I went to a drive thru for coffee today and this younger woman mid to late thirties ahead of me paid for my coffee. She also gave the server a note with her name and phone number on it to give to me as well. 

I'm at a good place in my marriage so I didn't call or text the woman. I just found it quite bold of her.
Has this kind of thing happened to anyone here before?


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Something similar happened to me in a Starbucks about a year ago. I was told that my coffee was paid for, but my benefactor was not identified. Only men were ahead of me in the line. I looked all around, attempting to find him by eye contact, but no joy. 

I was having a pretty crappy day until that happened. No number, which was good, because I was dating someone at the time.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I bet if you called the number she would try to sell you something, just saying.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The only thing better than coffee is a free coffee! 

Good to hear you're in a good place in your marriage 


I've only received free coffee from cafe owners either as a display of being nice or to promote the coffee! Not because of my dazzling mojo. In a different context, my husband has anonymously paid for coffee - he's picked up the tab for paramedics and firefighters.


----------



## DoneWithHurting (Feb 4, 2015)

I've paid for the car behind me at the toll booth (when they collected tolls) just make their day. Loved seeing the looks on their faces in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

Which car do you drive?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I've had this happen to me a few times. I don't think there's anything other than a "pay it forward" sort of vibe to it, though.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

thenub said:


> I went to a drive thru for coffee today and this younger woman mid to late thirties ahead of me paid for my coffee. She also gave the server a note with her name and phone number on it to give to me as well.
> 
> I'm at a good place in my marriage so I didn't call or text the woman. I just found it quite bold of her.
> Has this kind of thing happened to anyone here before?


As long as I get A free coffee I don't mind


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I've paid for people in line behind me at Dairy Queen and the convenience store, all times with my kids in tow to teach them about kindness. Never left my phone number, though. 

Funny story, the one time we did it at Dairy Queen, it was a single woman (single as in she was the only one in the car) behind us. Thought she'd be getting one thing. Her bill was $17!!!! LOL! I still paid it, but I was like what????!!!!  The kids thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

This happens to me daily. My manly groin-musk is so overpowering, oozing pure testosterone, that I have women fawning all over me no matter where I go.

Its a curse, I tell you.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Pollo said:


> Which car do you drive?



I drive a beat up old 4x4. My work truck.


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

Quit yer braggin'

LOL

Yes it happens. The phone number thing pokes a hole in the pay it forward thing but might be the sales thing or it could be a transvestite. 

They are eccentric after all and that is socially a bit eccentric. 

A carpenter I knew had a boss that picked up what he thought was this horny bar fly female, took her out to the work truck and was making out with what he thought was a women in his truck at a bar until he reached down to find a ehem ... shall I say a surprise. 

He then proceeded to beat the chit out of what looked like a woman in the parking lot much to the shock of everyone at the bar until he yelled this freak has a dikk. 

(His words, not mine) 

True story


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I wasn't aware Danny Bonaduce was a carpenter foreman. I learn something new every day.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The last time this happened to me was in a Tastee Freez in 1983. Sweet little old woman bought me an ice cream cone.

I didn't get her phone number though.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Is this something I should let my wife know about or just forget about it?? Not sure what her reaction would be.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

thenub said:


> I went to a drive thru for coffee today and this younger woman mid to late thirties ahead of me paid for my coffee. She also gave the server a note with her name and phone number on it to give to me as well.
> 
> I'm at a good place in my marriage so I didn't call or text the woman. I just found it quite bold of her.
> Has this kind of thing happened to anyone here before?


yes


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It's happened to me.

And, "Animal House" movie style i had a lady ask me if i thought it would be awkward if she bought only one cucumber in the produce section, would it make her look to lonely?

I just laughed it off and kept moving.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

thenub said:


> I went to a drive thru for coffee today and this younger woman mid to late thirties ahead of me paid for my coffee. She also gave the server a note with her name and phone number on it to give to me as well.
> 
> I'm at a good place in my marriage so I didn't call or text the woman. I just found it quite bold of her.
> Has this kind of thing happened to anyone here before?



Really? Sweet. :smthumbup:

A hot woman in her prime bought you coffee and had the server give you her name and phone number? Nice.

I've bought people behind me in a drive through their meal, coffee and a breakfast sandwich. I do it once in a while because it makes someones day and they will probably return the favor to someone else. Everyone being nice to everyone is a win win.

I'll do one better. When Mrs.CuddleBug and I moved in our small apartment, there was a young woman there that knew me from somewhere. One evening in the winter, Mrs.CuddleBug was at work and this young woman left her name and number and apartment on a card in my windshield wipers. Turns out she lived in the same apartment and even came to my door. I politely told her I'm taken and then she backed off. I could of had a friend with many benefits......but I chose not to do so. Never told Mrs.CuddleBug this and never will.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG overtime my wife gets coffee in the morning the barista grabs her butt and ogles her boobies. I am completely OK with that happening even though my wife repeatedly complains that it bothers her. She has even tried to make her own coffee herself, but she just has to have the good stuff. 

Unfortunately for my wife, I sincerely enjoy playing the part of a barista in our house and making her better cappuccinos than she can make herself or get at Starbucks. So she just has to endure getting harassed by me every morning.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes...It happens. I would believe that since you are in a good place in your marriage, you feel confident, self-assured...in essence...walking tall and looking good. It will happen again and again...

Earlier this week I got to find out what a "DILF" is...had that written on the check from a breakfast meeting. The check said "DILFs eat free in my section...XXX-XXX-XXXX..call me". 

I should have ordered more than a bagel and coffee...should have got the triple chicken fried steak + pancake heart attack. 

Sooo..Yes -it happens...the more confident you are, the more it will. AND...NEVER...NEVER...NEVER..tell your Mrs. about it. 
1. If she didn't see it it didn't happen
2. when they see it...the drama is less than fun.
3. worried and insecure Mrs...is not a good time. 

just enjoy the moment and let it go.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I got back to my job and decided I should just be happy I got a free coffee. I threw the note out. 
I wish that kind of thing happened when I was single.


----------

